

Sparrow Founder Tells How He Made $350K, And Praises Apple's Walled Garden - coolswan
http://www.businessinsider.com/dom-leca-interview-sparrow-2011-8

======
stevenwei
Having just launched a Mac app, I can definitely say that the Mac App Store
market is really wide open for developers right now.

The main caveat is that Mac development is a lot more challenging than iOS
development, especially if you want to create a custom shiny user interface
like Sparrow's.

Simply put, the AppKit APIs are not nearly as nice to work with as their iOS
counterparts.

